# My first attempt...



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you get the little Youtube box in the post???


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha...very cute! His own water bed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Laughing out loud. That was great. I think he loves his new water bowl/swimming pool.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too funny!!! Mine all look at our pool as a big drinking bowl. They stand on the steps and drink when they are outside.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Great video.

I can see him spending a lot of time in there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> How do you get the little Youtube box in the post???


In the url for youtube you just use the part following the = sign...

So you would just put eQ_4DVAlpdE inside the youtube tags. Make sense?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Trip is so funny! It's a good way to cool off and get hydrated at the same time! Hehe... Barley likes to dig and splash in the pool, but will not lay down. I wish he would!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL! How sweet!  What a happy boy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> In the url for youtube you just use the part following the = sign...
> 
> So you would just put eQ_4DVAlpdE inside the youtube tags. Make sense?


Yep! Thank you. I'll try to get some action shots of Dooley this weekend and post them as well. 

Sammydog, have fun and travel safely!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I FINALLY UNDERSTAND!!






I FINALLY UNDERSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!! 

(Didn't mean to commandeer your thread with my video, I just wanted to test and see if I really did understand!)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I FINALLY UNDERSTAND!!
> 
> I FINALLY UNDERSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!
> 
> (Didn't mean to commandeer your thread with my video, I just wanted to test and see if I really did understand!)


Don't worry, it took me forever to figure it out too!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a slow learner too. I even forgot how to use the YouTube tags after I'd learned how to use them! I had to relearn how to post videos all over again...and there's no guarantee that I won't forget...yet again. =)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very cute video!





paula bedard said:


> ...and there's no guarantee that I won't forget...yet again. =)


 
That just means you are not posting enough videos! :doh:


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, Trip seems to really love Golden flavored water!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Too Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hahaha!! That's too cute! What a silly boy!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG! That is sooooo funny! My son and I were cracking up!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Trip is so funny! It's a good way to cool off and get hydrated at the same time! Hehe... Barley likes to dig and splash in the pool, but will not lay down. I wish he would!


Sienna's the same way LOL, she loves being IN the water, but in our little kiddie pool she won't sit/lay down : 

Adorable video, absolutely adorable- thanks for the smile this morning


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL how funny!!!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Great video! Trip is so funny


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I love it! Cute.


----------

